# Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

What a great day it is here in SLC!!! NICE!! sunshine is out its perfect! gotta love this state! ANYWAYS! I feel good I am doing better EVERY SINGLE DAY! life cant be better we went through hell but we are back and strong! I love my man and I know he loves me! I have even spoke to the ex friend I am so over it and ready to move on without enemys! I will not be close but I will make amends and move on! guys really life is so short! AND I FEEL SO GOOD!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I know it!!!!!!!!! I havent felt this good in a long time!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

That is fab  glad you feeling great


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya it was a ride thats for sure! Never want to feel or go through that again in my life but life isnt perfect thats for sure!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sunflower...that is GREAT!

This is the day I've been hoping you would see for a LONG time.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I just thought to myself how over drama I was being about it and how mild this really was. so stupid!!!!!!! it could have been WORST!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, it could have been worse.

The key is to just stay happy, committed and loving to one another so your marriage doesn't EVER get back to "that point" again where you both were doing stupid things .

I'm so happy things are looking up for you.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya ha no Kidding I think that when you lose someone is when things happen cause we all need that something in our life! we all wanted to feel wanted and loved and well we both let things slip! NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

:smthumbup: Good for you :smthumbup:


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya it is! maybe the sunshine is helping out a bit!!!!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol ya i was just thinking it was the sunshine. maybe you have seasonal affective disorder. it happens. i always feel better in the summer.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya or I was just a complete Crazy and over the top DRAMA LOL but I will blame it on the seasonal affective disorder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear you are feeling so great. Just make sure you stay there, don't let the obsession creap it's way back in.

Good Job!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I seriously want to freak and I am trying to keep it it! I am trying to be positive and keep on my happy road! I just found out that her and her husband will be going to every softball game on tuesdays cause well he is NOW on the team GUYS I cant go I just cant do it. UGHHHH I AM A WRECK. I dont know what to do.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't remember.....are you or your husband on this softball team and now the other husband is a player too?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

He is and he said that he would not play but HE LOVES THE GAME so I said NO you are playing and he supports me being there or not. He knows and respects the idea of that. I did have a break down at lunch today lol with HIM ughhh and well its not to do with the kiss I think its that I am looking for that thing that I know he loved me I know she is wrong and he was about me NOT her. I dunno.........


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

> I think its that I am looking for that thing that I know he loved me





> he said that he would not play but HE LOVES THE GAME so I said NO you are playing and he supports me being there or not


He is showing you in so many ways how much he loves you. You just illustrated a biggie.


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh honey I cant find your other posts, but I get the point. Stay strong this is not just for you but your family.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

He volunteered to quit playing a game he loves, just to make you feel better...if that doesn't say "I love you and want you happy" then nothing does.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya your right I need to stop playing with his heart. I am so up and down seriously I dont know what I expect from him its crazy. I just take in what people say you know when they are like oh he didnt love you or he wouldnt have done that?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sunflower said:


> Ya your right I need to stop playing with his heart. I am so up and down seriously I dont know what I expect from him its crazy. I just take in what people say you know when they are like oh he didnt love you or he wouldnt have done that?


Do "those" people know what you did (strip poker) or are the only going off of him kissing the OW?

Anybody who knows the "whole story" like we do on these forums, can see that he loves you and did the kissing out of revenge, solely out of revenge.

It was wrong, but it wasn't because he wanted her and didn't want you.

Ignore those people who say that he doesn't love you, because I'm sure they don't know the whole story.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya some people do but they also look at what I did as minor compaired to what he did.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sunflower said:


> Ya some people do but they also look at what I did as minor compaired to what he did.


Are the ones that think your's was minor women? I have a hard time believing most men would be ok with another man seeing their wife naked.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Sunflower, I think you tend to become a prisoner of your own emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sunflower said:


> yesterday when I was crying in the parking lot and doing the poor Kim thing my H stoped me and said YOU BROKE MY HEART TO. it was a shock


Exactly! Now imagine if he put you through HALF of what you've put him through the last few months...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

totally agree i do find myself thinking keep quiet dont say anything and before ive thought it .. ive said it lol !! hey im working on it xx


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Well, the dangerous thing about allowing your emotions to rule you is you can't make well thought out decisions and life choices. Emotions are too vulnerable to allow them to be your compass. So, each time you get that way, you just have to step back and let it pass before you do or say anything. It's usually fleeting and things are better in no time!


Ya thats what is sooooo hard is when I get lost I would talk to HER and now I have knobody I can confide in because I cant talk to him I dont want to drive him INSAIN!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Exactly! Now imagine if he put you through HALF of what you've put him through the last few months...


Well he was pretty bad I think with the poker thing I wouldnt say to my extent of it BUT he was really bad. SO ya I should cut some slack and relax a bit somedays my emotions get the best of me!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> I think the bottom line here is you're worried he'll decide to leave. He has no desire to do that. However, if you continue to fixate on this, you may end up pushing him out of your life. He'll eventually be exasperated. Stay focused. We're here to help.





I am SOOOO scared that he is going to leave me you dont even know OR that he will break my heart again. I cant take it I LOVE HIM TO MUCH. And just him hiding all that from me scares me to death that he could do that and Just not look me in the face without folding and telling you know, Its crushing. makes me sad really sad.


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Be strong, for you and your family hang in there honey. Cyber hug


----------

